# 2000 Sentra XE



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay guy i'm still shopping around...... can I get some opinions on the 2000 Sentra XE? I have a deal worked out with one for $6200 (that's with my trade) and it has only 30k on it. Very nice looking and clean car. Engine looks perfect and is very clean. Drives great and I'm very impressed. How's the engine itself? It hold up well to high pressure and RPMs? How it for racing? It'll be 90% daily and 10% (tops) street racer so throw me some input!


----------

